# Bianchi Warranty



## burpee (Jul 7, 2004)

Anybody know the warranty on Bianchis steel frames? I looked around on Bianchis site, but couldn't find warranty info.

I have a 2002 Veloce that I bought new from the LBS, and I think it may be developing a stress crack in the downtube behind the head tube. 

http://gianni.bianchiusa.com/2002/site/bikes/road/02_veloce.html

My guy at the lbs looked at it and wasn't sure (the placement very closely follows the front edge of the decal. he said keep an eye on it, which I plan to do, but I'm just curious if Bianchi will take care of me. How is there reputation with these sort of issues?


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

*Sounds like a bad answer.*

Keep an eye on it? If you really think it may be a crack, sacrifice the decal. It's worth avoiding a bad situation and/or a long loss of riding time. Not to mention thinking about it all the time when you're riding.


----------



## burpee (Jul 7, 2004)

*Clearcoat*

Good point. That sure will make a mess of the clearcoat though.
No information on the warranty?



CBar said:


> Keep an eye on it? If you really think it may be a crack, sacrifice the decal. It's worth avoiding a bad situation and/or a long loss of riding time.  Not to mention thinking about it all the time when you're riding.


----------

